# Bawdsey R3 ROTOR bunker - Aug '16



## fluffy5518 (Feb 25, 2017)

It's been a while !! Have been really busy of late slowly putting together a flickr site - you don't realise just how many pic's you have until you try to re-edit and post them. Theres bloody thousands !! Anyway i am slowly plodding thru them. I thought that i would take a break and post on here before you all forget me, so here is my (rather conventional) take on Bawdsey. Yes, i know it's been done to death but apparently it is now well and truly sealed ! Even if no-one else is interested Krela should be, as the last time it was posted he replied "never tire of seeing this place" so this is for him !!
Bawdsey was chosen to join the ROTOR program back in 1950 and became operational in 1952 as a Ground Control Intercept Stn. It consisted of a two level underground bunker (designated R3) and ancillary top side buildings.It closed in 1975 and was placed on care and maintenance until re-opening in 1979 as a Bloodhound surface to air missile (SAM) site. At the end of the cold war it was stood down and closed its doors on March 31st 1991.
This was a holiday explore with Mrs F (the lucky woman !!) which also took in tons of military relics dotted around Norfolk and Suffolk.
The bunker and site are now owned by a local farmer, who has attempted to deter visitors - rather unsuccessfully judging by the number of reports. Apparantly he plans to "preserve" it. ?
After being on site for an hour or so wandering around the top site, we heard a car draw up and feared the worst. However it was two fellow explorers from Northampton (COBBLER's i hear you cry - but it's true !)They showed us the entry point which saved us a bit of searching. Anyway on with the pics.

This is the bungalow (the guard house and original entrance to what lies beneath !)


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

A type 87 Radar plinth.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Protected Dereliction.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Underground now - Here are the emergency exit stairwell (our entry point)


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

This is what remains of the main control room and shows the well where the Kelvin Hughes projector was located. Now just a hole in the ground !!


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Underneath this has been modified too, with a new partition building erected and the removal of the ceiling, making one very high room.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

A lot of equipment still remains below stairs although the effects of 25yrs of abandonment and vandalism has taken its toll.
This is the GPO apparatus room.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr



Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

In another room a 1960's switchboard slowly moulders.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

As do switch gear and many gauges ......


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

This is an RAF personnel rest room with a serving hatch through to the Kitchen area ...


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

...and this is the servery.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

At the back of the Control room amongst the air conditioning runs lies the Minerva master unit for the fire detection system. The reason most of the flooring has been removed is that the boards were made of Teak.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Lastly, underground, is the remains of the air conditioning plant room.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Back up top again now with the emergency exit ...


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

...and some random others.
Generator building....



Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Roadway to the ready use stores.


Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

A main vent for the underground bunker.



Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

The Motor Transport Shed.



Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

And lastly the Bungalow and main stores building.



Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr



Bawdsey Rotor by fluffy5518, on Flickr

Well, there you have it !! But there is so much else to see at Bawdsey from Martello towers to a Chain Home Stn. 
Please head over to my Flickr account if you fancy some more abandonment ....
www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2017)

Boooooooooring!!

Good to hear from you fluffy, but how could we possibly forget you?

Will you be attending the meet this year?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 25, 2017)

krela said:


> Boooooooooring!!
> 
> Good to hear from you fluffy, but how could we possibly forget you?
> 
> Will you be attending the meet this year?



How very RUDE of You !!
Hopefully (if i can twist Newage's arm for a pint - shouldn't be too hard) we will be in attendance !! I wish you'd pick a Weatherspoons a bit nearer to Temple Meads !! This one's a 30 Min walk and me n him are no spring chickens you know !! We got lost getting back last year and only just managed to scrape the last train (and that wasn't as far !!)


----------



## smiler (Feb 25, 2017)

Nicely covered fluffy, thirty minutes walk! nobody mentioned a thirty minute walk, I'll have to give the boozer a ring maybe Krela's got a rickshaw,


----------



## joe roberts (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks proper interesting that place.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

The switchboard a real beaut! Great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Feb 26, 2017)

I think this one looks pretty tidy for the age of the place! Great pics Fluffy


----------



## Newage (Feb 26, 2017)

That's bloody nice, I'm mega pissed that's it's now sealed and I missed it.

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

MELT....

Cheers Newage


----------



## No-One (Feb 26, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## Conrad (Feb 27, 2017)

Always like your threads mate. Well shot, compleatly took me by surprise how big this place is.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 27, 2017)

Sweet report old chap. Glad to see the place isn't as wrecked up as I feared.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

That was an intriguing report thanks! Very well lit and superb photographs, love that wooden switchboard and gear...have to admit confined spaces especially underground are a bit tricky for me so good job!


----------

